# L1 drip tray



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, has anyone yet fitted a drain away facility to their drip tray? It might be 1.75 litres big, but you have to tilt it to such an angle to remove it, if there is more than a pint or so in the tray it can go all over!


----------



## sctsprin (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm working out something at the moment with a fitting a bit like this: http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com/quick-mill-vetrano-drain-kit

I'll send some drawings once i've finished it


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

A drainaway device won't get rid of the gunge build up so you'll still have to take the drip tray out to clean out all the gunge that builds up surprisingly quickly or is this down to me ending extraction early and leaving the blonding to pour away into the tray. After two or three days, my drip tray resembles something from the creature from the black lagoon.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a half-litre stainless steel jug that I use for the morning first-flush. I also put this under the spout when I cut off the extraction. This way the drip tray only does collect drips (and splashes from the hot water spout). The drip tray never gets that full and the gunge problem is solved.

Seems a simpler solution to me.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agreed Rolo, but, the 2 Group is coming out and I cannot see a cafe doing that! So, there is going to have to be a kit available soon. I made the mistake the first time of letting the try get 2/3 rds full, and had to get a small cup and bale it out!. Much easier just draining away and giving the tray a sloosh with hot water every now and then. It does pose the problem though, of how to actually remove the tray if you want to put it is the dishwasher though, if it is fitted in.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> Agreed Rolo, but, the 2 Group is coming out and I cannot see a cafe doing that! So, there is going to have to be a kit available soon. I made the mistake the first time of letting the try get 2/3 rds full, and had to get a small cup and bale it out!. Much easier just draining away and giving the tray a sloosh with hot water every now and then. It does pose the problem though, of how to actually remove the tray if you want to put it is the dishwasher though, if it is fitted in.


I would guess that cafes using L2s will have to develop their own cleaning routine like any other place.

I might set up the drain for my Duetto into a bottle - although regular cleaning will still need to be done. I'm tempted to do what Rolo does and do any flushing/cleaning into a separate tub.

What I really want is a lower profile drip tray as the clearance on the Duetto is a bit of a weak point but that isn't a priority at the moment.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

My Strega has a tray where the bottom is not level but sloping in towards a button that is meant to be cut out. It also slides out very nicely making removal a doddle. It is quite a way for me from where I have her located to the sink, and the floor has suffered once or twice already!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> A drainaway device won't get rid of the gunge build up so you'll still have to take the drip tray out to clean out all the gunge that builds up surprisingly quickly or is this down to me ending extraction early and leaving the blonding to pour away into the tray. After two or three days, my drip tray resembles something from the creature from the black lagoon.


i didn't empty mine before going on holiday last summer for 2 weeks. Looked like pure penicillin floating on the crud when i returned, Green & white. though it didn't seem to do the moth much good on top of it!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

having drains on drip trays is so convenient, the bosco is fab for the fact that I just dont have to think about water at all.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

God, you nearly ex Boso owners are boring....move on dude....LOL


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Tutt tutt david, envy will get you nowhere, I wish I had the following routine, NOT!

Heat cup with water as I dont have a cup warmer, tip water into drip tray, prepare portafilter pour coffee (more waste in the drip tray)prepare milk then rinse jug and clean portafilter with water from tap on machine, more water in the drip tray. Repeat this several times during the day then realise drip tray is getting full. attempt to remove drip tray.............. pour crappy fluid all inside my machine and over the work top and down the kitchen units, spend the next ten minutes cleaning up!!!!!!

The Future is Boring, the future is BOSCO

or another fully plumbable machine


----------

